# cool bike on ebay  chinless spindle drive type ?



## olderthandirt (May 18, 2014)

i have never seen one of these  ebay item number 121345069808 listed out of Parkville   M.D. anyone shed some light as to the value and desirability  i'am a sucker for these old toc bikes and this seems pretty cool


----------



## olderthandirt (May 18, 2014)

*chainless*

Chainless drive  anyone else have this stupid spell check problem aarughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 18, 2014)

Neat bike! here's the direct link http://www.ebay.com/itm/12134506980...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121345069808&_rdc=1


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2014)

That is one of Larkin Little's bikes that he had at MLC. A really neat piece. Can anyone identify the maker? V/r Shawn


----------



## highwheel431 (May 19, 2014)

*National*

National made a chainless with a roller drive.  However I don't it this is a National.


----------

